# Plow mount for a 6 year old Unimount for a 97' dodge ram 1500



## Pcarrier12 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello all,
This is the first year I will be actually running my own show and taking residential and small commerical accounts.
I just got a 6 year old Western Unimount.
I need to find a plow frame for that and I cant seem to find a used one for my specific truck.
They are looking for 800.00$ on Ebay I think that's crazy!
I found this one...
http://www.storksauto.com/index.php...nt-conversion-kit-ford-chevy-dodge-27170.html
I dount I can get away with it but any suggestions would be great!!!!
Also I am in need of a joystick and harnesses for my plow.
If anyone has any or would like to give me the correct vin #'s I need that would be great.
Thanks in advance, Phil


----------



## dodgeboy06 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the site. I do have a couple of the controlers for the Western unimount. They are used and I have had them sitting around for several years. As far as I know they were working last time I plugged them in. Let me know if you would be interested. Good luck in your search.


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

You will need an Ultramount truckside bracket for your truck, even with that adapter. That just makes an Ultramount bracket work with a Unimount plow.

Wish you were closer. I have a Unimount bracket, truckside wiring harness, and joystick that came off of 2002 Ram 2500. I believe that bracket is the same for the 1500 and the 2500/3500. 

I also have a handheld controller, if you wanted to go that route instead of the old style joystick.

kevlars


----------



## Pcarrier12 (Aug 19, 2011)

I am interested in the things you guys have, I would like some prices on things and where you guys live.....
Also that url that I put on here, is that the bracket that I need to mount to my truck?


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

thats not a bracket thats just an adapter to use an older style plow on a newer mount you also have to get the mount in addition to that adapter, or you could just get a unimount mount and skip the adapter. but you have more plow options if you got the ultramount with adapter, that way if you ever wanted to upgrade youd have the mount on the truck already for newer plow


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=123368&highlight=unimount


----------

